# New separation issues



## Socalgal (Jul 23, 2016)

We need to crate our dog full time now from formerly having free reign. Looking for tips, and advice. Background below:

We've had our 3 yo rescue for 2 years. He's a 50lb lab mix (the mix is debatable we've heard greyhound, bird dog, English setter). We learned right away that crating him and leaving was highly stressful. He tore up up all plastic flooring, actually broke out one time, moved the crate across a room etc. We can crate him with success nightly (we have a cat that only comes out at night and is anti dog) and if we're home and need too for whatever reason. Except for these two situations we leave our dog access to main living areas in our absence.

Our dog is anxious with thunderstorms and fireworks. If we are home he manages, but if not he pees on beds, scratches door trim, turns door knobs (has destroyed one). It all came to a head and the above destruction ramped up during our family vacation. We had an over night house sitter, but it clearly wasn't enough time with a human and the fact that it thunderstormed, fireworks for a couple nights, and our a/c went out. I had bought him a compression coat, got sedatives, even stress ease chews...all in use during our absence.

He has since been extremely anxious any time he thinks we're leaving, and tore carpet up and removed trim from a door. After consulting with a neighbor she recommended we get a rubber utility mat and zip tie it to the bottom of his crate and zip tie door openings. This was her recommendation to keep him from moving/tipping crate, digging out, etc. we've used it 4 times for a couple of hours. He likely barked and panted/drooled a lot, but no other indications her did anything.

I'm hating that after two years we're now needing to crate anytime we leave. Has anyone else done this? Does the dog adjust?


----------



## Affirmed (Jul 6, 2016)

I actually had a dog do the same thing over thunderstorms and fireworks. He was 90lbs and BENT his kennel door so that we had to secure it with industrial bungee cords - he destroyed them. He wanted to get under the house when it stormed, not be in the kennel. Odd, I know. He was fine in his kennel when it wasn't thundering, but when it was he did the same thing your dog does. I wish I could say what to do but I really don't know other than sedatives and making a REALLY secure kennel. Our boy got loose during one storm and we never saw him again so he never got to improve.


----------



## Affirmed (Jul 6, 2016)

Another thing - do you think a distraction would help? Like a Kong toy stuffed with peanut butter or maybe a big cow femur? I'm glad you can now cage him and keep him in there but maybe if we can find a way to make it not so scary he can relax a little. As for the anxiety DURING storms, that's a whole nother issue.


----------

